# Suggestions on crab/alfredo/fettucine?



## sherifffruitfly (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi all,

Just soliciting ideas again....

I'm thinking something like: heavy cream, parm cheese, bleu cheese, paprika, red pepper flakes, garlic and thyme for the sauce.

I've found in the past that the parm/bleu combo is AWESOME.

Put whatever the cheapest crab (king, snow, dungeness) I can get in towards the end of cooking the sauce. Put peapods in as well. (I usually use broccoli or asparagus, but somehow peapods sound good for crab.)

Any ideas on snazzing it up would be appreciated!

thanks!


----------



## TheHummer (Mar 25, 2005)

*Creole Crabmeat Spaghetti Sauce*

Hiya, I was trawling through my recipes and came across this one. A little different and not too quick but should be a good heartening meal.

3 chopped medium onions 
2 tsp olive oil 
1 can (10-oz) clam broth 
½ cup dry white wine/water 
2 cup peeled diced vine ripened tomatoes 
1 tomatoes undrained 
1 can (16-oz) tomato paste 
2 chopped ribs celery 
1 chopped sweet bell pepper 
½ cup fresh chopped parsley 
½ cup fresh or ½ teaspoon dried basil 
½ cup minced fresh or ½ teaspoon dried thyme 
1 dash Worcestershire sauce 
1 pinch ground cumin 
1 pinch red cayenne pepper 
2 Tbs flour ¼ cup old water 
3 cup flaked crab meat 

1 Combine onions and oil in large non-stick pan with cooking spray. Cook and stir just until they begin to brown; stir in broth, wine or water, tomatoes, tomato paste, celery, bell pepper, parsley, basil, thyme, worcestershire, cumin and pepper.
2 Cover and simmer for one hour or more, stirring occasionally. Mix flour with water until smooth; stir into simmering sauce.
3 Add crab meat. Simmer, uncovered until sauce is thick.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 25, 2005)

can you still taste the crab thru the cheeses and cream?

i would leave out the cheeses for something delicate like crab, or replace the crab with crawfish tails and just use the parm and cream.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 25, 2005)

Poor man's version of this dish (made it last night, and it tasted great):

1 jar Classico brand sun-dried tomato alfredo sauce
2 cans water-packed tuna, mostly drained, flaked 
handful of black olives, chopped finely
splash of red wine if sauce is too thick for your taste (I just poured a little into the alfredo sauce jar to "rinse" it out)

heat above ingredients in saucepan until warmed, serve over pasta.


----------



## sherifffruitfly (Mar 25, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> can you still taste the crab thru the cheeses and cream?
> 
> i would leave out the cheeses for something delicate like crab, or replace the crab with crawfish tails and just use the parm and cream.


 
Yah - the crabbieness did get a bit lost... OTOH, it didn't get lost any more than chicken would - that's why, come to think of it, i saute the chicken in blackening spices when using it for fett fredo.... coulda done similarly with the crab I spose... sounds kinda good... saute the crab up in butter, garlic, and blackening spices....

But what I actually had was pretty d@mn good anyhow... the peapods were great. I didn't cook em per se, but I put em in the colander and poured the noodles on em when they were done cooking - so the peapods got a quick hit of watery heat. The leftover peapods were still crunchy today after reheating.

nap time....


----------



## sherifffruitfly (Mar 25, 2005)

TheHummer said:
			
		

> Hiya, I was trawling through my recipes and came across this one. A little different and not too quick but should be a good heartening meal.


 
That is different, but in a good-sounding way - I'll totally try that next time!


----------



## sherifffruitfly (Mar 25, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Poor man's version of this dish (made it last night, and it tasted great):


 
I love po' man's versions of just about everything! lol - I think sundried tomatoes sound awesome for this type of dish - I'm gonna keep that in mind!

thanks!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 25, 2005)

A little white wine or a few drops of fresh lemon juice to taste.


----------



## Constance (Apr 29, 2005)

*Fetticine Alfredo with Lobster (or crab) Delights*

This version is far lower in calories than a traditional Alfredo, and every bit as rich and creamy tasting. Obviously, you can use real crab meat if you have it available.

Ingredients:
1 tablespoon butter
2 oz cream cheese (may use reduced fat)
1 tablespoon flour
1 cup milk (I use skim)
2 cloves minced garlic (from a jar is fine)
1-1/4 cup shredded parmesan cheese (buy a chunk and grate it yourself)
8 oz lobster or crab delights (the Louis Kemp imitation stuff)
16 oz cooked fettucine

Directions:
In a saucepan, melt butter and saute garlic until fragrant over medium heat. Stir in flour. Gradually blend in milk while stirring with a whisk. Stir constantly over medium heat until thick and bubbly, about 8 minutes. Stir in cream cheese, heat two minutes, stirring constantly. Gradully add 1 cup of the parmesan and stir until fully melted. Add the lobster and allow meat to heat through. Toss with cooked pasta. Moisten with a little reserved liquid from the pasta water, if needed. Top with remaining parmesan.
You may add shrimp or any other seafood. Cook a few frozen peas in with the pasta for a bit of greeen. Add fresh chopped Italian parsly, pimientos, olives...whatever you like. I usually grate in a little nutmeg as well.


----------



## mish (May 1, 2005)

I prefer a lighter dish, i.e. fresh herbs (i.e. basil, flat Italian Parsley, oregano), & butter w parm & fresh ground black pepper - with or w/o the seafood. But, that's just me. You could try adding salmon, shrimp or tuna in place of the crab, for a different dish --  Maybe even chicken. Or, experiment with a different cheese, i.e. feta, roquefort. Lots of ways to go.

To an Alfredo-sauced dish, I've added one or a combo of sun dried tomatoes, mushrooms, artichokes hearts, chives, asparagus, or broccoli. Depends on my mood & what I've got on hand. Just some food for thought.


----------

